# retroarch problem



## zsolt (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi, 

I build from ports retroarch but does not start on 12-CURRENT. Does somebody has a little bit of experience with retroarch? 
If I run from my normal user account I got this:


```
$  retroarch --menu --verbose
RetroArch [INFO] :: === Build =======================================
Capabilities: MMX MMXEXT SSE1 SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 
Built: Nov  4 2017
RetroArch [INFO] :: Version: 1.3.6
RetroArch [INFO] :: =================================================
RetroArch [INFO] :: Looking for config in: "/home/zsolt/.config/retroarch/retroarch.cfg".
RetroArch [WARN] :: SYSTEM DIR is empty, assume CONTENT DIR
RetroArch [INFO] :: Config: loading config from: /home/zsolt/.config/retroarch/retroarch.cfg.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Resetting undo buffers.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Environ SET_PIXEL_FORMAT: RGB565.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Version of libretro API: 1
RetroArch [INFO] :: Compiled against API: 1
RetroArch [INFO] :: Set audio input rate to: 29975.00 Hz.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Video @ 960x720
error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
RetroArch [ERROR] :: Failed to connect to Wayland server.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GL context: x
RetroArch [INFO] :: Detecting screen resolution 1280x800.
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GLX]: X = 0, Y = 0, W = 960, H = 720.
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GLX]: Found swap function: glXSwapIntervalMESA.
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GLX]: glXSwapInterval(1)
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GL]: Vendor: X.Org, Renderer: AMD RV620 (DRM 2.29.0 / 12.0-CURRENT, LLVM 4.0.1).
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GL]: Version: 3.0 Mesa 17.2.3.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Querying GL extension: ARB_ES2_compatibility => exists
RetroArch [INFO] :: Querying GL extension: ARB_sync => exists
RetroArch [INFO] :: GL: Using resolution 960x720
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GL]: Default shader backend found: glsl.
RetroArch [INFO] :: [Shader driver]: Using GLSL shader backend.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Checking GLSL shader support ...
RetroArch [WARN] :: [GL]: Stock GLSL shaders will be used.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL vertex shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL fragment shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Linking GLSL program.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL vertex shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL fragment shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Linking GLSL program.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL vertex shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL fragment shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Linking GLSL program.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL vertex shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL fragment shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Linking GLSL program.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL vertex shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found GLSL fragment shader.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Linking GLSL program.
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GL]: Using 4 textures.
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GL]: Loaded 1 program(s).
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GL]: Using GL_RGB565 for texture uploads.
RetroArch [WARN] :: [SDL]: Failed to initialize haptic device support: SDL not built with haptic (force feedback) support
RetroArch [INFO] :: Found joypad driver: "sdl2".
RetroArch [INFO] :: Using font rendering backend: bitmap.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Suspending screensaver (X11).
RetroArch [INFO] :: SRAM will not be saved.
RetroArch [INFO] :: null: [/home/zsolt/.config/retroarch/content_history.lpl].
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GL]: VSync => on
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GLX]: glXSwapInterval(1)
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GL]: VSync => on
RetroArch [INFO] :: [GLX]: glXSwapInterval(1)
RetroArch [INFO] :: Saving config at path: "/home/zsolt/.config/retroarch/retroarch.cfg"
RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [ERROR] :: Cannot resolve application path! This should not happen.RetroArch [INFO] :: Saved new config to "/home/zsolt/.config/retroarch/retroarch.cfg".
RetroArch [INFO] :: Resetting undo buffers.
RetroArch [INFO] :: [X11]: Xinerama version: 1.1.
RetroArch [INFO] :: [X11]: Xinerama screens: 1.
RetroArch [INFO] :: [X11]: Saved monitor #0.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Does not have enough samples for monitor refresh rate estimation. Requires to run for at least 4096 frames.
RetroArch [INFO] :: Does not have enough samples for monitor refresh rate estimation. Requires to run for at least 4096 frames.
```

If I run from root it segfaults. Any idea? 

Kind regards,


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2017)

zsolt said:


> I build from ports retroarch but does not start on 12-CURRENT.


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

